# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  roland td20 lcd

## jimmcooper

καλημερα σε ολους και καλο μηνα! ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω ανταλλακτικο?δυστηχως δεν την εχω στα χερια μου για περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι αναβει μονο το backlight

----------


## manolo

Δες το part number του εξαρτήματος ή βάλε κάποιον να στο διαβάσει αν δεν το έχεις μπροστά σου και ψάξτο στο google.

----------


## manolo

Επίσης και σε sites όπως ebay ή aliexpress..

----------


## jimmcooper

δυστηχως το προβλημα ειναι και στις καλωδιοταινιες του display αλλα και στις φυσες της πλακετας που κουμπωνουν αυτες. σαν ανταλλακτικο δεν υπαρχει καθως εχει καταργηθει σαν μοντελο

----------

